# The Walk on Digital HD Dec.22 and Two-Disc Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray & DVD Jan. 5



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*THE WALK*



From the Director of Forrest Gump & Cast Away

Starring Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Sir Ben Kingsley, Charlotte Le Bon,

James Badge Dale & Ben Schwartz



On Digital HD Dec. 22

and Two-Disc Blu-ray™ 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray & DVD Jan. 5



Loaded with Bonus Materials, Including Deleted Scenes

& Three Behind-the-Scenes Featurettes





CULVER CITY, Calif. (Nov. 23, 2015) – Academy Award® winning Director Robert Zemeckis, (Best Director, Forrest Gump, 1994) uses cutting edge technology to bring to life the true story of THE WALK, debuting on Digital HD Dec. 22 and on Two-Disc 3D Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, Blu-ray and DVD Jan. 5 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment. Joseph Gordon-Levitt (Looper) stars as Philippe Petit, a young dreamer who brings together a band of unlikely recruits to achieve the impossible: a wire walk in the immense void between the World Trade Center towers. With little more than nerve and blind ambition, Petit and his ragtag crew overcome daunting physical obstacles, betrayals, countless close calls and overwhelming odds to beat the system and execute their mad plan. THE WALK also stars Academy Award® winner Sir Ben Kingsley (Best Actor, Gandhi, 1982), Charlotte Le Bon (Yves Saint Laurent), James Badge Dale (World War Z) and Ben Schwartz (“Parks and Recreation”).



Bonus materials on THE WALK 3D Blu-ray, Blu-ray and DVD include the featurette “Pillars of Support,” which spotlights the characters portrayed in the film by Sir Ben Kingsley, James Badge Dale and Charlotte Le Bon. The 3D Blu-ray and the Blu-ray are exclusively loaded with additional bonus materials, including deleted scenes and two behind-the-scenes featurettes. In “First Steps,” viewers witness Joseph Gordon-Levitt’s first steps on the wire during pre-production, as he learns to “walk the rope” from the legendary Philippe Petit. Viewers also hear the actor and his mentor speak to the physical and mental skills required to master this incredible skill. “The Amazing Walk” is a three-part series that breaks down “the walk.” In addition, the featurette touches on the epic recreation of the Twin Towers and their role as a character in the film.



Synopsis:

Twelve men have walked on the moon, but only one man – Philippe Petit (Joseph Gordon-Levitt) – has ever walked in the immense void between the World Trade Center towers. Guided by his real-life mentor, Papa Rudy (Ben Kingsley), and aided by an unlikely band of international recruits, Petit and his gang overcome long odds, betrayals, dissension and countless close calls to conceive and execute their mad plan. Academy Award®-winning director Robert Zemeckis (Best Director, Forrest Gump, 1994) uses advanced technology in the service of an emotional, character-driven story. THE WALK is a love letter to Paris and New York City in the 1970s, but most of all, to the towers of the World Trade Center.



Directed by Robert Zemeckis and written by Robert Zemeckis & Christopher Browne, THE WALK was produced by Steve Starkey, Robert Zemeckis and Jack Rapke. Cherylanne Martin, Jacqueline Levine and Ben Waisbren served as executive producers.



Blu-ray™ & DVD Bonus Materials Include:

§ “Pillars of Support” Featurette



Blu-ray™ Exclusive Bonus Materials Include:

§ Deleted Scenes

§ Two Featurettes:

“First Steps”
“The Amazing Walk”



THE WALK has a run time of approximately 123 minutes and is rated PG for thematic elements involving perilous situations, and for some nudity, language, brief drug references and smoking.​


----------

